# Violet goby???



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, i was out yesterday at a boat launch down in biloxi mississippi throwing a cast net...i caught this fish that appears to be a violet goby...except it appears to have two dorsal fins and one sticks up like a sailfin goby's would...also the tail is long and rounded at the end...is this a violet goby??? i thought they were brackish water fish not saltwater....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you post a pic ?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pics would help...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

many times brackish fish will venture a little into the saltier water and into the fresher water,


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Its like us going to Tijuana for a good time


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Roflmao !!!


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

can you post pics??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mississippi coast is a perfect place to catch violet/dragon gobies, and since very precious little else even comes close to looking like one, I'd have to assume that that's what Dreamcatcher caught.


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

They do sometimes venture out into open ocean, as they are able to take varying levels of salt due to their normal brackish environment. 

Heck, if you still have it, you can always send it to me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's a sleeper goby in the same area which sounds even more like this specimen, now that I think about it.


----------

